# Which type is more likely to be mistaken/stereotyped as ''most quiet''?



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

@Retsu
A very important Psychology principle you need to consider before "thanking".

Inapropriate behavior that gets rewarded, gets repeated!


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Zee Bee said:


> @Retsu
> A very important Psychology principle you need to consider before "thanking".
> 
> Inapropriate behavior that gets rewarded, gets repeated!


I considered it fully and deemed it hilarious so it was worth repeating.
:>


----------



## Zee Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

Retsu said:


> I considered it fully and deemed it hilarious so it was worth repeating.
> :>


Fine, you were warned, it is your problem now. I am absolved of all responcibility for my behavior!
(Exactly what would make any SJ stomache turn)


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Zee Bee said:


> Fine, you were warned, it is your problem now. I am absolved of all responcibility for my behavior!
> (Exactly what would make any SJ stomache turn)


I watch with interest
Maybe a teeny bit of apprehension.
Teeny.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

topgun31 said:


> I guess that's why some call ENTJs "introverted extroverts," and, in certain situations, be mistaken as introverts.


I've heard this said about every ENxx type at one point or another. It seems to be true for the most part though, although the ENFJs I've met have been pretty extroverted. I don't know if I would ever be mistaken for an introvert, but I'm definitely more of an ambivert.

To answer the question, ISFJs and INFJs seem to either be the more "extroverted" introverts, or absolute hermits, so I'd go with them.


----------

